# New Jersey Trooper Allegedly Ran Stop Sign, Two Die in Crash



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by nbc10.com*

Two sisters were killed after a New Jersey State Trooper ran a stop sign, prompting a fatal three-car accident Wednesday night, according to a New Jersey State Police press release. 
Police said 34-year-old Trooper Robert Higbee, of the Woodbine State Police Station, failed to come to a complete stop in his marked police cruiser at Stagecoach Road and CR 631 in Marmora around 10 p.m. 
A preliminary investigation found that Higbees car struck the front drivers side of a minivan driven by 17-year-old Jacquelin Becker of Seaville. Her 19-year-old sister and passenger, Christina Becker, was not wearing a seatbelt and was partially ejected through the drivers side window. 
Police said the girls received fatal injuries after their minivan and the police cruiser flew through the intersection, striking a third vehicle, a minivan driven by a Marmora man. 
The Becker sisters were pronounced dead at the scene. 
Higbee's injuries did not appear to be life-threatening, and the driver and passenger of the third minivan were treated and released at a local hospital for minor injuries. 
Autopsies of the sisters are scheduled for later in the week. 
All three vehicles were towed to police headquarters in Buena Vista, pending further investigation of the crash. The Cape May County Prosecutor's Office has been notified of this accident. The Fatal Accident Unit and CSI Unit are assisting with the investigation. 
Higbee has been a trooper since April, 2001 and has been stationed at Woodbine Barracks for approximately four months. He had been out on patrol Wednesday evening for about three hours when the crash occurred. 
There were two other accidents involving police cruisers in the area Wednesday. 
Officers in the Mount Airy section of Philadelphia wrecked into a car while they were responding to a robbery call and a Bristol Township officer and a truck collided in Bucks County. 
No one was seriously injured in those accidents, according to police.

Copyright 2006 by NBC10.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

